
GitHub releases a formal spec for GitHub Flavored Markdown - AJAlabs
https://github.com/blog/2333-a-formal-spec-for-github-flavored-markdown
======
AJAlabs
GitHub Flavored Markdown should be considers for an IETF RFC.

